

How to – Increase Your Freelance Profitability by 30% – Without Raising Rates - twanlass
http://freelancerplaybook.com/blog/how-to-increase-your-freelance-profitability-by-30-percent-without-raising-rates

======
Someone1234
TL;DR: Set up tons of meetings (two a week or more) with no set agenda and
you'll make 30% more because reasons...

